# neues fenster öffnen und das alte automatisch schliessen



## Bigbutcher (3. Juli 2002)

Hiho miteinander
ich bräuchte mal ganz dringend ein Script welches das aktive Fenster schliesst und ein neues öffnet
Plz Help


----------



## Bandit_profi (3. Juli 2002)

Öhm, was meinst du den genau? Meinst du das durch einen klick auf einen Link (Bild ect.) das aktive Fenster geschlossen wird und ein neues aufgerufen? 

Oder meinst du viel mehr diese Lästigen End-Popups die sich beim schliessen eine Seite (egal auf welche Art z.B. durchs Kreuzchen) öffnen und noch irgend einen Text wie "Danke für deinen Besuch... trage dich doch ... usw." oder eher wo danach eine andere www - Seite aufgerufen wird?


----------



## Quentin (3. Juli 2002)

das aktive schließen mit
self.close
ein neues aufmachen mit
window.open

 bringt dir diverse threads zum thema zu tage, insbesondere in den webmaster tutorials wird das öffnen gut erklärt.

das fenster das geöffnet wird kann dann ja opener.close() als onload-befehl haben, somit wird sichergestellt das das fenster auch wirklich aufgemacht wurde und dann erst das andere/alte fenster geschlossen

http://selfhtml.teamone.de wenn du nicht weißt wovon ich rede 

gruß
q


----------



## Bigbutcher (3. Juli 2002)

als ich gesucht hab hab ich nicht das gefunden was ich brauche
bin in JS totaler NooB



nee ich meine wenn ich auf eine seite gehe bsp http://www.sonstwas.de dass sich diese dann schliesst und dann ein Popup öffnet
brauche ich wegen einem Flash
das sieht im normalen Fenster blöd aus
und bisher muss ich erst auf n link klicken damit sich ein Popup öffnet. und wie sich das automatisch schliesst weiss ich auch nicht...


----------



## Bandit_profi (3. Juli 2002)

Aha, ich denke du meinst das Weiterleiten zu einer anderen Seite! Links im Menü auf Tutorial/Webmaster Tutorial/Weiterleitung (oder so ähnlich). Schönes, ausführliches und vor allem verständliches Tut mit dem du das hin bekommen solltest!


----------



## friendofmisery (30. August 2002)

Auch ne Frage dazu:

Wie verhindere ich, daß der Browser diese Sicherheitsfrage "Sounso will Fenster schließen: Ja / Nein" bringt, falls ansonsten keine anderen Browserfenster da sind?

Mein Befehl:
<body onload="opener.close()">


Greetz,
Tobi


----------



## THE REAL TOOLKIT (30. August 2002)

die sicherheitsabfrage lässt sich nicht umgehen,nur bei fenstern mit javascript generiert geht es!(was bei dem ersten fenster nicht der fall ist)


----------

